# Chainsaw carver request for SE Michigan



## RCR 3 EVER (Aug 26, 2008)

My parents have a remnant stub of a spruce tree they would like to have carved. Is this wood suitable? Are there any carvers out there working SE Michigan?


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Aug 29, 2008)

Is the lack of response due to location or version of wood? The stub is approx. 10' tall and she wants a carving of perhaps an owl on top or anything.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Aug 29, 2008)

*spruce stump*

You are posting at a really busy time for a lot of the carvers,between the sales to tourists,state fair demos and competitions. There are a few chainsaw carvers that check in on here when they get a chance that are from Michigan. Spruce is fine for chainsaw carving although it has a tendancy to crack/check a little more than white pine, which is more of a favorite for most carvers, although every carver I know has just about carved every kind of tree there is. 
There are a few things you can do as a homeowner to help out yourself and make your future carving last.
First off, if this is a recently cut off tree, you are going to need to peel off the existing bark to prevent insect infestation of the wood. Asuming it is a "yard" tree, it would be a good idea to sweep the stump up and down around the circumference with a metal detector to find out what/if any kind of surprises are in the stump, from nails, clothesline hooks,horseshoes to who knows what any of the previous homeowners put in/on the tree in the past.
Another thing you can do to preserve the stump for optimum carving conditions is to cut the very top of stump on a slight angle so water doesn't permeate the tree in excess. Also you can reduce radical splitting by sealing the top and any large cut-offs (side branches) with any kind of a sealer. Usually a gallon of mismixed paint from your Home Depot will work and will run you about $5.
Lastly, if none of the Michigan carvers that frequent here give you a reply, there is a place on the www.chainsawsculptors.com website where you can request someone to quote you to do your on-site carving.There are also galleries you can check out to give you an idea of what can all be carved as far as subject matter.Any good carver can carve just about any thing you can come up with, and usually the more unusual the more interesting it is for the carver ,for example a relief carving of a locomotive because you collect trains verses the old standard welcome bear. Whoever you get, check out their portfolio and references so you dont end up with a costly abomination.
Enough of a reply? If its done right a good quality carving will end up being a focal point of your neighborhood. Have patience,and good things will come to you. If you want a fast and furious carving there are quite a few hack artists out there more than willing to take your hard earned money  -Ken


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help and info, the top has been cut at an angle, and sealed. The tree was cut in Feb 2008.


----------



## Treecarver (Sep 16, 2008)

*Chainsaw Carver*

Greetings , I am located in Mid-Michigan during the summer months ,I travel throughout the midwest during the summer, I have a little time left this year for an on site stump carving, you can visit my website http://www.chainsawcarve.com to review my work and my contact information is there, if I can be of service please let me know a.s.a.p. unless you want to wait until spring.
Thank you for your interest.


----------

